
What exactly are “preppers” prepping for? - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/05/what-exactly-are-preppers-prepping-for/
======
jgowdy
Remember how government agencies and people would literally advise everyone to
have an emergency plan, first aid kits, flashlights, and other preparedness?
It was considered wise and rational to be prepared for disasters.

Yet today some people (seemingly largely on the left, although I'm on the left
and I don't share this) seem to take pride in their reliance on society to
continue to function no matter what happens. They look at those who have
different opinions as to the level of preparedness one should have, and what
types of situations one should prepare for, with contempt.

Does that really make sense? The future is uncertain. Many people on the left
believe in climate change. We talk about how climate change is a serious and
potentially existential threat. It could lead to unexpected disastrous storms
like Katrina. In theory someone who practices the most "crazy" form of
prepping could have been better prepared for that situation than someone who
simply relied on "society" which definitely let everyone down in Katrina and
cost many people their lives.

Are there people who overdo prepping? In my personal opinion, yes. But they
don't need my approval, and I'm not taking responsibility for their safety and
security if something horrible happens. What right do I or anyone else have to
tell them they're doing something wrong by being what I consider over-
prepared? How can we be of the perspective of live and let live for so many
lifestyles and activities, but then act like these people are contemptible
fools for having different opinions about likelihoods of disasters?

------
Quequau
The thing that always bothered me about preppers is that our species already
developed a really good defence against many causes of untimely death... we
call it "Society" or "Community"... and so many preppers are not only anti-
social but it seems like they're dead set against allowing anyone else to
maintain such things.

~~~
tlb
Our household is prepared for natural disasters with stores of food, water,
first aid, and emergency shelter. It benefits the whole community when people
are prepared: they're less likely to be a drain on resources that other people
need, and are more likely to be able to help others and rebuild.

I haven't met a prepper who wants other people not to be prepared. Whom are
you thinking of?

------
LinuxBender
Let's flip that on its head. Why are people not prepping for emergencies? Who
do you think is going to save or feed you?

